# swollen leg, limping



## seri (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi everyone,

So chico is sick  I found him limping after dinner 2 days ago and took him to the vet the next morning. Doc said he must have tried to fly and landed on his foot awkwardly so his leg is swollen  i couldnt see the swelling in time through all his feathers so treatment came late. she prescribed him his medication to take twice daily but i was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this and what can i do to help him get better quicker. He has been sleeping alot since the doctor appointment and his poop is a fresh green, different than his regular everyday poop. and his urate is much thicker, could be a sign hes dehydrated but i try to get him to drink as much water as possible and he does drink quite a bit so could his poop be a side effect of the medication? he has been quite dependent on me the last 2 days and i have'nt left his side but what else can i do? he isnt eating seeds or pellets as usual, nor his veggies, but he loves his carbs(potato and pasta) and eggs but he gets diarrhea if he eats too much of it. im afraid to let him eat so much carbs but i figured its better that he eats and has energy then doesnt, any thoughts or opinions on this? im running out of ideas, i tried baby food but it didnt appeal to him surprisingly. he also hasnt been in his cage all day today, refuse to leave my side ive spent all day in bed with his just letting him sleep on me, and at night he doesnt want to go in, im only able too once hes really sleepy and quickly cover the cage and i feel terrible  how can i make it easier for him, hes always trying to get to me if i put him down and i dont want to make his leg worse so i give in quickly. hes acting somewhat normal too, still preening her and there and plays with a piece of wood for like 3 mins till hes sleepy again.

also is it weird to say that he smells different? does that mean anything? he doesnt smell like his normal self, like seeds...he has a more sickly smell. i noticed because i love smelling his feathers :')


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The medication can have an affect on his poop. I'm more worried that he's not eating his normal food. Keep a bowl of seeds out with you when he's sitting on you and see if he'll it them then. He obviously doesn't want to be in his cage right now so putting him in there to eat isn't going to work.

The sleeping is a good thing. There really is no way to make this go faster, it's just going to have to take it's time and heal on it's own. Patience is going to be key here for this. Don't let him overdue it or that will set him back and he will take longer to heal. 

As for the smell, I'm not sure. It could be because of the medications he's taking.


----------



## seri (Jul 19, 2016)

today was much better, he ate more pellets than seeds but did have both. should i buy nutri berries? would that be a good source of nutrient for him?


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

My Baby Boy tiel ate regular cockatiel nutriberries his whole 27+ years of life (along with broccoli, egg, and other nutritious people food), and now my Percy eats it too.
Can you get spray millet in your area? Many birds seem to love it - you can also offer sunflower which normally is not desirable in a long-term diet but is useful when a bird is refusing other foods.


----------

